# 62 national lap steel



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this is a 62 national chicagoan lap steel- i got it last week from a lady only a few blocks from my home- 
its in nice shape, lots of fun.
here is a short n sloppy soundclip-

http://media.putfile.com/62-national-lap-slide-guitar-soundclip


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice musical note motif on that. I checked out your clip as well and I like the way you alternated between the "sweet singing" type of sound and the "down and dirty" sound.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks kenmac- i really prefer an acoustic sound for slide, but this guitar does the dirty sounds pretty well, all im doing is hitting the strings harder or lighter- amazingly responsive instrument- 
btw, the tone knob is backed right off in that clip- they did some goofy things with the wiring in these, so i find anything other than totally backed off tone position is way too sharp and brittle. will take it apart next weekend and see whats inside there, might have to make some changes.


----------



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh how I wish that was in the "for sale" thread!...thats very very beautiful .


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks supro- im really enamoured with it. when i laid eyes on it, i just pulled out the cash and paid her the asking price- never even picked it out of the case- she asked if i wanted to plug it in or anything, i said ma'am, at this price within a 5 minute walk from home, im all in. she said she understood, as she recently sold another chicagoan on ebay for close to double what i paid for this. a real nice lady.
ive read that this model was made from 48-61, with the headstock logo like on mine used in the last 2 years of production- but the serial number on mine puts it into 62, so i dunno- dont really care anyway-
wish my photographic skills could do it justice, as i know many other forum members could, but ahh well.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

passed on one of those last year about this time. they wanted $400 and I believe it was close to london, rather than local for me. I have a national tube combo from that era. nice unit.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks really cool - I love the Mother of Toilet seat finish on it. I tried listening to your clip but it wont play.

I just happened to be browsing a Lap Steel thread on theGearPage when I read this. Someone posted this youtube clip of a monster Lap Steel guy. Check out this guys technique:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ELiPYTWUIFQ


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice score fraser. I think the tone sounds wicked. What did you play that through?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Almost Art Dayglo :smile: great score.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> passed on one of those last year about this time. they wanted $400 and I believe it was close to london, rather than local for me. I have a national tube combo from that era. nice unit.
> cheers
> Gerry


thanks riff. a national combo is on my list of future wants. i used one once for a recording session, was a mint 56 model. made my strat sound great. wish that in those days i hadnt had my tone controls disconnected- lissning to the tapes, its far too bright



> Looks really cool - I love the Mother of Toilet seat finish on it. I tried listening to your clip but it wont play.
> 
> I just happened to be browsing a Lap Steel thread on theGearPage when I read this. Someone posted this youtube clip of a monster Lap Steel guy. Check out this guys technique:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ELiPYTWUIFQ


bagpipe- i showed it to a buddy, he asked what the colour was called, when i told him he laughed his ass off, never heard of it before. when another buddy showed up later, buddy #1 told him- hey its called mother of toilet seat! hahahahaha! then they both laughed until they broke down in coughing fits. non musicians sure are weird.
must be some internet setting or something not allowing you to hear the clip.
anyone else having this trouble? ill look for somewhere else to post it as well-
nice youtube clip- that guys great!



> Nice score fraser. I think the tone sounds wicked. What did you play that through?


mario- i feared this question would pop up. lol . the clip was done with a pod. im just beginning to learn how to play in this style, really its a whole new thing for me- my bottleneck style is more like standard guitar playing with the slide as an augmentation, another addition like a string bend or something. i havent even decided on any tunings i want to pursue. using a bar on a guitar this way is really like relearning the guitar for me, and im sitting up late at night to do it, so im mostly wearing headphones, and running it through my pod and mixer into my pc, and just playing it- i opened audacity and recorded that clip for the purpose of adding it to this thread- quick n easy.
through my champion and regal amps it sounds great though- likely get some more clips done this weekend.



> Almost Art Dayglo great score


ive seen sites refer to the late model logo (as opposed to the usual round type) national logo, as art deco. the national new yorker models were built to resemble the empire state building lol. 

beers to you all for looking
:food-smiley-004:

now if anybody knows where i can score a lap style, non resonator acoustic, im looking:smile:


----------



## clambaker (Dec 5, 2010)

*I just joined after seeing your National Lap Steel on Google Images*

I scrolled down and read the serial number, wow! the one I got off Craig's list on Wed. has a number like this.. I jump up flip 'd' axe over and read it ,read yours, read it, read yours. My National's serial number is T 87467 !!!! I have a National MR 1 Mandolin and a Style 1 Tricone. The guy I bought it from didn't know much about it. 'e thought it was from the 50's . I don't do many forums, I'm not sure about posting info. I would really like to know anything I could about this instrument. I'm gonna email National Monday. BTW they are very cool at National, and reply quickly. I've contacted them 4 or 5 times, always helpful. I'd be happy to show you photos of mine. Same cept it has chickenhead knobs. I am on facebook with the same user name.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

it would appear we have almost the same guitar- cool!
the logo you see on my headstock is a later one- i think it started in 58 or so- not sure.
this- Vintage Guitar Pro - Vintage Guitar Serial Numbers - National
puts your guitar in 1962 as well.
hope you love yours as much as i do mine!
show some pics man!


----------



## clambaker (Dec 5, 2010)

*where do you click to post photos? Gonna try this:*


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

see the box on top when you make a new post- right beside the earth with a red X on it is a square picture frame kinda box- if you hover your cursor over it, a balloon opens saying "insert image".
you click that button-
a pop up opens up, then you paste the image location(url) into that.
yu need a host for your pics to do it-
i use photobucket.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

also- see this thread- http://www.guitarscanada.com/admin-announcements/613-posting-pictures.html

if you have any problems, email me the pics from here, and ill host em for you.
good luck!


----------



## improvman (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey,

I have the same one! They're pretty cool hey? I was lucky enough to be given it from a good friend that I work with.

Unfortunately I wasn't able to see your soundclip


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hey- yes these are pretty cool, i love mine!
hang on to that friend lol-
the sound clip link is dead, and it looks like i never kept a copy for myself, least not that i can find, so its gone fer good.
ill do another one of these days and throw it up here- sorry about that!


----------

